

Why Use Monads(2009) - saurabh
http://www.intensivesystems.net/tutorials/why_monads.html

======
taylodl
The most clear and concise write up of monads I've seen. Explaining how monads
remove the need for boilerplate code is the equivalent of how loop constructs
remove the need for goto is when I had my aha! moment.

